# Description of ideal significant other thats turns you on...



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

completely. You would fall in love with forever.

I'm just curious if you chose to play this game. I bet everyone has a different ideal makeup.

mines is a very high standard
------------------------------------------
has the capacity to give empathy
devoted
sensitive
introverted
shy
highly perceptive to people around her and her environment
expresses a lot of feeling in her communication
her career gives her meaning and is very important to her
has few close, solid, meaningful friends
Hates high heel shoes. Prefers sneakers. Dress with sneakers. Wedding gown with sneakers. every outfit with sneakers
Hates purses
Critical with her appearance but still values how she appears in the world
Lives frugally
Lives simple
The concerns of humanity bothers her.
global issues bother her
spiritual though not religious
believes in personal growth
tries her best at anything given to her
has a need of human warmth in all her relationships
has a need to do good
Liberal Knowledge
wants to explore, travel and see the world
a humanist
wants to try different things
wants to explore and try different foods
curious about the world and how it works
makes everyday meaningful as if it were her last
has creative meaningful hobbies music or art
listens to all kinds of music
appreciates fine arts
is physical healthy
is physically active
average weight or thin
Liberal or integral political orientation
Hates make up
Smiles a lot
Has need for lots of hugs
Book Smart
Political Active
Suffers from mental health symptoms

its so hard to experience a real and true crush these days


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Extremely girly and femmine
soft & sweet personality
somewhat shy
not aggreessive
not overly opinionated
homebody
sexy girly voice
Nice body
works out and actually enjoys it
very open minded and kinky, sexually
friendly toward others
sense of humor
loves makeup, hair, heels, purses, and other girly things
wears skirts and dresses
Dresses sexy for me but covers up when I'm not around
has good fashion (a nice mix of preppy and rocker)
doesn't dress like a boy
a few close female friends
smart
no tattoos
no guy friends
not self destructive
prefers staying home instead of going out
doesn't smoke or do drugs
has a decent job and can financially support herself
preferably her parents are still married and she had a good upbringing
caring
strong will power
loyal
has never cheated and never will
neat
liberal
knows how to cook
not religious
likes the same types of music as me
fully accepts my SA and resulting behavior
bonus if she can play a musical instrument or sing


--------------------------

I think I'm asking for the impossible. :fall


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Empathic
Expressive face
Not too fat or thin
Has to be able to live with/help with my shyness
Doesn't smoke/do drugs (much)
Nice voice
Caring and loyal
Laid back
Not too many friends
Not too girly or vain
Reasonably smart
Neat
Passionate about what she does
Not overly religious


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Here's a list of superficial stuff, modeled after who I think is the only girl I ever loved, that probably doesn't matter in reality

Knows how to tie a tie (so she could teach me)
Knows how to shoot a gun (see above)
Knows how to drive a stick (see above)
Knows how to parallel park (see above)
Drives fast
Speaks more than one language 
Knows how to draw
Knows how to play chess
Wears flower skirts and sandals
Likes kids
Likes me (a lot)
Likes to have sex (with me) (a lot) (see above)
Is willing to play scrabble
Is practical, friendly and modest - not too flashy or vain
Is agressive but was once really sensitive and knows it
Takes care of herself
Doesn't drink a lot or smoke.
Is religious but open minded
nice voice - that's a good one ; - ;
tries to understand - is willing to live with me but not my SA


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Spirtural Man - Christian
Intelligent - Street Smart and Book Smart
A good Listener
Can make Decent Conversation
Loyal/Honest
Trustworthy
Respectful
Family Oriented
Non Smoker/Doesnt Drink all that much
Knows how to cook
Caring/Sweet
Romantic - I love a man who can sweep me off my feet. Romance is the key for me
Gentleman
Not Selfish
Considerate
Nice Sense of Humor - Someone who can make me laugh is a big plus
Cant Be Arrogant or Vain
Neat/Organized
Nice Smile, Teeth, and Dimples
Stylish Dresser
Clean Cut
Good Hygenie
Knows how to treat his Woman like a Queen.


----------



## Ross (Apr 10, 2004)

A female.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I hope you don't mind if I use your list as a template for my list, MissChocolateMilkshake. 

Nice Sense of Humor/Witty - That is essential. 
Intelligent - Street Smart and Book Smart
A good Listener
Can make Decent Conversation about anything, topics ranging from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles to Global Warming
Loyal/Honest
Trustworthy
Respectful
Family Oriented
Non Smoker/Doesnt Drink all that much
Knows how to cook - so he can teach me
Caring/Sweet
Romantic - I love a man who can sweep me off my feet. Romance is the key for me!
Gentleman
Not Selfish
Considerate
Cant Be Arrogant or Vain
Somewhat neat...but NOT a neat freak
Nice Smile, Teeth, and Dimples are a plus
A good dresser
Good Hygenie
A little more outgoing than I am
Adventurous - like jumping out of plane one day or go caving or something. 
Knows how to treat his Woman like a Queen.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

reflecton8571 said:


> Here's a list of superficial stuff, modeled after who I think is the only girl I ever loved, that probably doesn't matter in reality
> 
> Knows how to tie a tie (so she could teach me)
> Knows how to shoot a gun (see above)
> ...


Wow! She sounds like the greatest girl ever! I admire every single trait on your list. She sounds like she could be a good role model for me, if I learned to better myself by following her example.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

A girl thats not bi-polar, borderline personality disorder. Thats what I have seem to attract all my life.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I love a man who is Romantic. Out of the guys I been in a relationship with, which has only been 2 guys. They was never romantic at all. Even though in the beginning, before we got together. They claimed they was romantic and this and that. Come to find out they wasnt at all. They should have been Honest and say they wasnt a romantic guy inthe beginning. That would have saved me the trouble of me even getting to know them.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Is nice to me
Tall
Preferably long-ish hair


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

This is in no certain order. 

I want a man that's a man. I don't want no girly guy. He has to be rough and tough on the outside, but sweet and mushy on the inside. He has to be old fashion in that he does the "man" stuff and I do the "woman" stuff.

He has to be good looking and good in bed. 

Has to be good to my kids.

Must be understanding and able to put up with my moodiness. 

Has to be at least 5'10" dark hair, blue eyes, nice tummy. 

Having a motorcycle would be a plus.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ross said:


> A female.


lol

I would add: knows how to cook and iron.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Prefers tomboys...especially ones who don't have a frilly side
(so they won't think of asking me to dress up in stockings and garters, or put on a dress and pretend to be
sexy)

Has an education that comes from both college and life

Intelligent

Has to be my height or taller (I'm 5"3, so you can tell that's a pretty wide range)

Opinionated, but not to the point where they will try to change my opinions

Can hold their own in a debate, but doesn't resort to screaming, calling me a "stupid girl", or hitting me just to win

Willing to travel with me to different places (I'm a bit of an urban nomad)

Creative, or at least has an understanding of the creative process

Likes: literature, history, art, philosophy, music (no gangsta, please)

Has some means of economic support of their own...I'm never footing the bill for anyone ever again

Cynically realistic

Doesn't want kids or marriage

Doesn't believe in the typical romantic gestures...no candy, because that makes me fat. And flowers look better when they're planted in soil, not sitting there wilting in a vase with just water. If you're going to do something romantic, swing by Borders or Barnes and Noble after work and pick me up a book or CD. Or pop into Starbucks and get me a Tazo tea. If you wanted to be extra romantic, save up some extra money and get me an iBook. :b 

Must have good hygeine...must not be a smoker...must not be a druggie...must not be a massive partaker in the fruits of the vine (or any other alcoholic beverages)

Bonus points for the following:

**UK accent
**Blue eyes
**Any resemblance to Ioan Gruffudd, Jamie Bamber, or Mark Hamill when he was Luke Skywalker. Actually, that last one will get you past the threshold by itself. :lol


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Funny
Intelligent/Witty
Laid Back for the most part 
Likes to explore and be a home-body
Not a total slob, but not an obsessive junky 
Neutral about having children or marriage 
Hasn't had many past gf's and absolutely no 'one nighters' (prefer little to none sexual experience)
Isn't animal activist/hardcore veg, but respects animals 
Somewhat spiritual (totally optional, i'm not a spiritual nut, but i do have my personal beliefs) 
Doesn't drink or do drugs excessively, or at all preferably. 
Manly exterior, kind and considerate, pretty sensitive inside. 
Good hygiene 
I don't really have any ideal physical appearance, just healthy physique wise thick or thin, and taller than me, above 5'3, below 7'. This is just a whim-thing for me, personally.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

A nice, pretty, old fashion country girl that has similar values and is open to try new activities that may make us both look like idiots, lol. 

This doesn't exist where I live and never will exist where I live. Technically I shouldn't even want this type of girl considering where I've been raised. I guess you want what you can't have.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm looking for about the same girl as Futures


Girly and femmine
soft & sweet personality
somewhat shy
homebody
sexy girly voice
Looks good
works out and actually enjoys it
very open minded and kinky, sexually
friendly toward others
sense of humor
wears skirts and dresses
Dresses sexy for me but covers up when I'm not around
a few close female friends
smart
no tattoos
no guy friends
doesn't smoke or do drugs
Hasn't had any one-night stands or random hookups
preferably her parents are still married and she had a good upbringing
caring
strong will power
loyal
Honest and trustworthy
has never cheated and never will
liberal on some issues
fiscally responsible
knows how to cook
not very religious
likes the same types of music as me
fully accepts my SA and resulting behavior


--------------------------


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

scairy said:


> This doesn't exist where I live and never will exist where I live.


That's always the problem with the ideal. Either that, or that person doesn't exist at all. Which means one has to wind up settling for a reasonable alternative warm body as a substitute. That suckeths royally.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

My definition of the perfect guy changes a lot. I wanted a big-hearted man with a truck and a dog but the last guy I dated didn't own a car and had a chichihua (kinda a dog).

If a guy is at least as smart as me and has a good heart and good intentions and way better common sense than me, and he wants to spend his life with me, he is perfect.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Uhm, one of those cartoon girls in the video for Digital Love by Daft Punk, cause I like that song.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

TALL.
introverted
kinda shy
..Smart.. maybe even super-smart
into a techie feild
has his own interests or hobbies
opened minded to my interests
willing to be adventorus with me
hasnt had many Gfs
parallel sense of humour
cuddles me
doesnt press for sex
will play wrestle with me =p
Doesn't drink a lot or smoke. 
NO ATTITUDE
his orginal parents are still together
has no kids
he has never been married/engaged
he is open, honest
encourages me to express myself
wants to know the "ME"
DOESNT THINK I'M 'WEIRD'..


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

My list is not very long and includes nothing about looks (I am not attracted to just certain looks).
He should...
love God
like to be around children
want to get married/have a family
be willing to share his emotions and not freak out when I do as well
be compassionate; willing to go out of his way to help others
like to travel

And he would have to understand my anxiety and depression.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

-Not made out of latex and air.
-Atheist.
-Has no friends.
-This person should not annoy me either. 
-Shares my interests.
-Has my level of education or higher.
-Does not want children.
-Does not want to get married. 
-Also, an upwardly-curled villain mustache would be impressive.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Smart yet humble
Kind 
Quiet, or at least not loud
Good sense of humor
Unpretentious
Handsome or cute
About average height (but I wouldn't reject a guy for being shorter than me)
Slim but not skinny
Not obsessed with working out (so he won't expect me to work out)
Not obsessed with sports
Likes to read
Would never ask me to borrow money
Long hair
Blue eyes
Doesn't like to party a lot
Doesn't drink except socially
Open minded and accepting
Moderate to liberal politically
Not a vegetarian or picky eater
Can deal with a moody woman
Spiritual


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not good at describing myself so nevermind what i want :lol 
but i'll give it a shot...

Kindness.
Playfulness.
Average and up intelligence.
Quiet, but likes to talk a little.
Likes to take walks.
Likes to go for bike rides.
Likes camping...nature...maybe fishing 
Doesn't drink or do drugs(actualy, i don't mind that...i just don't want to be pressured into it).
Doesn't mind that i get depressed and want to be left alone sometime.
Doesn't judge others or laugh at them.
Is natural looking.
Doesn't mind activities that only requires me and her.
Is willing to teach me the ins and out of sex...or is willing to learn with me. :b
Doesn't mind that i don't shave everyday. 
Doesn't have to be christian, but won't nag or mind when they see me pray or read the bible.
Is willing to watch cartoons with me, maybe even anime 
Doesn't mind playing videogames with me...at least to try it out.
Is mostly a homebody, but doesn't mind going out to museums, movie theatres and stuff.
Likes to cook and have fun with food  
Is open about the relationship...likes to talk about what they like or not...
Is trying to take care of themselves(eat healtier, exercise a little...etc.)

thats about it. :stu :hide


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

- I want a guy who's kind, loyal, honest, trustworthy and laidback
- Good hearted with good intentions
- Respectful, caring, sweet and considerate 
- Playful
- Good Hygiene (showers, brushes teeth) 
- Would never cheat and thinks that one night stands or random hookups are wrong
- perceptive about environment - at the grocery store he would put a bar in between groceries so that the next person in line doesn't have to wait
- Loves hugs and kisses 
- Likes to read books
- Wears jeans and tees 
- Converse one star or skater shoes
- goatee and sideburns (I love Sideburns) 
- Who accepts everything about me (loves me unconditionally) 
- Somewhat shy, but feels totally comfortable around me
- prefers staying home instead of going out
- likes to ice skate, see live theatre and go to concerts
- slim or average, not king sized or body builder
- quiet, not loud and obnoxious 
- good sense of humour - not dry
- open minded and accepting, understanding
- Reliable and we can always be there for eachother without judgement
- Will be supportive of eachother in our dreams (schooling) If we have to study for a test we will give one another that time and not be jealous of it
-Talks openly about everything
- Has time to spend with me and is not too busy/overscheduled
- Has a passion for music
- Spiritual though not religious (I find beauty outdoors) 
- Is there for his family and his friends (a few close friends)
- Will go to my nieces ball games 
- Will play board games 
- Bikes, swims and walks (I walk 5 times a week even in winter) Shares the same interests 
- Loves Alternative/Emo pop punk bands 
- Will kiss my back and hold me when were in bed 
- Is happy with himself and his job (I don't care if he's a burger flipper, computer geek) 
- Is not superficial and narcisstic (Big Turn off!) 
- Has a Golden Retriever or Black Lab  
- Is deeply in love with me (I love openly and deeply) 
- Is Romantic 
- Recycles
- Will teach me how to kayak, camp with me and go for hikes 
- Will teach me how to use gym equipment (too shy to ask people at the gym, afraid to hurt myself) 
- Will teach me how to download music 
- Want to Travel some day (Hawaii and California) 
- Vans Warped Tour
- Plays the guitar or piano
- Sings out loud in tune and is not embarassed by it (I would find this cute) 
- We would cook meals together (Not a vegetarian, I love Steak) 
- Doesn't want to have kids (Due to depression it's hard to take care of myself sometimes)  
- Doesn't like to party 
- Doesn't like to drink except socially 
- Must be a Non Smoker, Non drug user and light drinker (1 or 2)


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Babygirly said:


> his orginal parents are still together


why does that matter?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

ShesKrayZ said:


> My definition of the perfect guy changes a lot. I wanted a big-hearted man with a truck and a dog but the last guy I dated didn't own a car and had a chichihua (kinda a dog).
> 
> If a guy is at least as smart as me and has a good heart and good intentions and way better common sense than me, and he wants to spend his life with me, he is perfect.


I think most men and women would consider me stupid when looking at recallable knowledge. I think this is caused by me relying on my strength of being able to figure things out when they come up so I find no need to remember anything. Problem solving stuff I'll admit I'm good at.

And as strange as your whole idea of wanting a guy that drives a truck I've actually read that the car a guy drives really does matter to women. I've read men should drive trucks or sporty cars. I own a compact girly car but to my defense I bought it at 18 on my own. I was going to buy a 98 z28 camaro but thought against it due to fear of gas prices going up; boy was I right.

In general I feel people in my area lack common sense. Instead of looking at the pro's and con's and analyzing things on their own they rely on whatever they are told as being correct and true. A huge part of common sense is looking at the whole picture.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

SAgirl said:


> I want a guy who's kind, honest trustworthy
> Loves hugs and kisses
> Wears jeans and tees
> Converse one star or skater shoes
> ...


I'm surprised you don't want kids. Not even adopted kids?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Babygirly said:


> TALL.
> introverted
> kinda shy
> ..Smart.. maybe even super-smart
> ...





IndigoGirl1987 said:


> Funny
> Intelligent/Witty
> Laid Back for the most part
> Likes to explore and be a home-body
> ...





Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> -Not made out of latex and air.
> -Atheist.
> -Has no friends.
> -This person should not annoy me either.
> ...


There are girls who actually are looking for a guy like me? Why can't I find any of you in real life? Although since I never ask girls out, it might never happen. The only thing I'm missing is the mustache (and the whole marriage/kids thing would be at least 5 years away from anything happening there, I haven't figured that part out yet).

But it is eerie how closely I match Babygirly's list. Even my job is one of those super-smart techie jobs for a government agency.

But I also need to add to my list that she likes camping and roadtrips. I just took a road trip down the Pacific Coast Highway and Arizona and camped in a tent. It was great, and the only way it would have been better is if I had someone else to go with. But then I would have to talk to them for hours at a time each day, and that would be a lot of work.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I was gunna type up a big ol list but decided a pic would be easier and sums it up nicely


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Triste Golem said:


> I'm not good at describing myself so nevermind what i want :lol
> but i'll give it a shot...
> 
> Kindness.
> ...


That sounds just like me, except liking bike rides and anime. :b


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

These are funny.. keep it up 

love that pic mserychic.. your cat is awesome.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mayblue said:


> Smart yet humble
> Kind
> Quiet, or at least not loud
> Good sense of humor
> ...


Yours sounds a little like me...if you take out handsome or cute(i'm ugly), slim but not skinny(i'm chubby), long hair(i shave my head), blue eyes(got green eyes)...and Moderate to liberal politically(don't really care for politics and i never voted)...i guess we are not meant for eachother*sigh* :cry


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Triste Golem said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > Smart yet humble
> ...


Aww! :lol I'll just hide your razors so you can't shave your head anymore. Hair is more important to me than that other stuff!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

---Big, big hair
---Makes everyone scared
---*********** sneakers
---Black feet
---Girl wrapped in a boy
---Lies to friends
---Big head
---Born <>1985
---John Fogarty fan

That's about it. :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mayblue said:


> Aww! :lol I'll just hide your razors so you can't shave your head anymore. Hair is more important to me than that other stuff!


oh no you don't! *grabs all the razors and runs away* I like my shaved head... you will like it too when you get to touch it...it's so soft  :lol :b

here's what it looks like:










ok, that pic doesn't do me justice :um


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Triste Golem said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > Aww! :lol I'll just hide your razors so you can't shave your head anymore. Hair is more important to me than that other stuff!
> ...


 :lol



Triste Golem said:


> here's what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it looks like a very nice head. Having a round head is important if you shave it!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mazikeen said:


> ---Big, big hair
> ---Makes everyone scared
> ---*********** sneakers
> ---Black feet
> ...


EXCUSE ME, it's "Fogerty." :b

I don't own any *********** sneakers, but I _do_ wear shoes with toes that curl at the end, like Shaq wore in "Kazaam."


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, if I had the chance to be superficial and successful, here are the qualities I would choose:

Enjoys reading
Is a fitness freak (in the most feminine possible way)
Enjoys using computers
Not jealous
Not overly neat
Nice teeth
Long brown hair
5"5 or shorter
Petite, but feminine, figure
Dresses provocatively
Very shy
Introverted
Extremely socially intelligent
Optimistic attitude
Has high morals and values
Doesn't smoke
Very affectionate
Perhaps a little - but not too much - possessivity of me


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

RMJS said:


> Well, if I had the chance to be superficial and successful, here are the qualities I would choose:
> 
> Enjoys reading
> Is a fitness freak (in the most feminine possible way)
> ...


uh....I don't think a very shy girl would dress provocatively....not in public anyway!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mayblue said:


> No, it looks like a very nice head. Having a round head is important if you shave it!


aww thanks! :blush 
I'm available anytime you want to touch it  :lol

Btw, i used to have shoulder length hair when i was 18(from 18 to 25). Eventualy, i got tired of it(mostly because of people's teasing...and the time it took to take care of all that hair) so i decided to shaved it all off. My familly were in shock when they saw me come home with no hair at all :lol

Since then i kept it short. I put some colors in there too at one time or another, like blue, red, purple, bleach(not at the same time)...made them blond with brow highlights...did everything :lol
just so i would look cool, but it never worked. :cry

so thats my hair history. Interesting huh? :lol :b


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Triste Golem said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > No, it looks like a very nice head. Having a round head is important if you shave it!
> ...


Do people really still tease men with long hair? People are annoying. It is interesting actually - I used to go to a forum (I was growing my hair out at the time) where people talked about nothing but hair. Although I did get bored of it after a while.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mayblue said:


> Do people really still tease men with long hair? People are annoying.


Well, i was teased for it anyway. but people teased me for all kind of things they thought was weird with me...



> It is interesting actually - I used to go to a forum (I was growing my hair out at the time) where people talked about nothing but hair. Although I did get bored of it after a while.


A hair forum huh? :lol 
somehow, it doesn't surprised me :um 
I bet if we do a search we can come up with a shaved head forum(not skinhead related) :lol 
I guess the internet is full of strange forums like that...


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

-introverted,shy, anti-social, S.A. ,etc.
-smart
-someone i can have a deep, meaningfull conversation with sometimes and silly insignificant conversations with other times. 
-health conscious
-not a pushover, can be a ***** to other people if she needs to be.
-is her own leader
-will stand by her beliefs no matter how unpopular they may be with others.
-doesnt care what people think of her. 
-open about her feelings, isnt scared to come to me when she needs to talk about something. 
-i can trust her...very important.
- is utterly herself, doesnt try to be someone she's not.


----------



## Skackal (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, she could be perfect two different ways.
#1:

- of course she has to be honest/trustworthy first and foremost

- she would have to be more outgoing than me - otherwise we'd never go anywhere or do anything - but not be TOO outgoing as that would create its own set of problems.

- she would know when to gently push me and when to back off. She would not be offended/hurt/mad/upset when I need my "alone" time to recharge. Not be smothering, but not overly distant either.

-she would be able to carry on an intelligent conversation and have the ability to disagree without getting upset. Be able to put me in my place when necessary (on the RARE occasion that I screw up :lol )

-has to be a non-smoker. Definite deal breaker there

-of course she has to be very patient and understanding of SA and all that it brings to the table

#2:

-she looks *EXACTLY* like Sarah Michelle Gellar :lol


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

----


----------

